
Ask HN: TeamViewer alternative? - pvinis
Hello. I just saw that TeamViewer 11 doesn&#x27;t have a free license any more. Like LogMeIn, they stopped it. I just tried AnyDesk and it was kind of ok. Any other free alternatives? Mostly I need unattended support. I have to be able to connect to a few computers that are turned on but no one is there to accept the connection.
======
hobs
I am assuming you mean on Windows, because ssh works pretty much everywhere
else(and then xwindow forwarding or whatever you want riding on top.)

If you dont need the other user logged in, have you tried RDP?
[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/17463/windows-7-con...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/17463/windows-7-connect-to-another-computer-remote-desktop-connection)

I have (in the distant past) paired this with a little dynamic dns script (so
they had a hostname) and some firewall rules to make sure RDP wasnt available
to the general internet.

This has quite a few limitations but if you are looking for free, it does
work.

------
ing33k
not feature rich , but free Chrome Remote Desktop \-
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-
desk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-
desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=en)

------
saurabh
[http://anydesk.com/](http://anydesk.com/)

